# RTL8188EE Networking card

## lenihandillon

Hello, i'm new to Gentoo and I just finished installing it! But i've ran into an issue. I'm running this on a laptop but I cant seem to get wifi working with my network card!

I've tried emerging linux firmware, but that didnt work, all it did was fix my video card. Can anyone help me out? If you want me to put in any commands and post the results, i will do so. 

-- Thanks, Dillon

----------

## russK

Did you include the kernel module?  RTL8188EE

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> Network device support

    -> Wireless LAN

      -> Realtek devices

        -> Realtek rtlwifi family of devices
```

----------

## lenihandillon

ok, now i may sound like an idiot, but how do a add or include a kernel module after install?

----------

## russK

lenihandillon,

No, you're fine, you don't sound like an idiot.

The way you should build the module now depends a little on which path you took in the kernel section of the handbook:  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Kernel

If you followed the manual path, it would be something kindof like this:

```
 $ cd /usr/src/linux

 # sudo make menuconfig    # Navigate the menu to enable the Realtek Wifi stuff

 # sudo make

 # sudo make modules_install

```

If you used genkernel, you would run virtually the same genkernel command that you did during the install, taking care to turn on the Realtek config options that I showed previously

HTH

----------

## russK

Note, sudo is not a default package, I shouldn't have complicated the steps with sudo.  Just pretend sudo is not there.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lenihandillon,

An idiot is someone who does the same thing over and over expecting a different result. For whatever reason, they fail to learn.

You may be ignorant but that's OK. You want to learn. That's whey we are all here, to learn from one another.  

What russK posted builds a module for the kernel pointed to by the /usr/src/linux symlink.

If that's your running kernel, you can go on to load it with 

```
modprobe <module_name>
```

no reboot required.

There is a complication. The above process usually works if you change kernel option settings from off to <M>.

If you are forced to to set an option to <*> then the kernel binary installed in /boot will change too, so you must do a full kernel rebuild, reinstall and reboot.

----------

## lenihandillon

Thanks everybody! this is a great community! So, i'm reinstalling gentoo because I didnt do a very good job at first. So when using genkernel, would i use

~ # genkernel --menuconfig

right?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lenihandillon,

Yes.

----------

